# River Hill Summer 2014



## Sahnguini (Jul 23, 2014)

Hello! River Hill Summer 2014 is a competition with 3,4,5,7 OH and Sq-1 and will be held in River Hill High School, Maryland. I hope you can all make it was this will be a great way to kick off the school year! You can read more about the events and schedule here: http://union.cubingusa.com/riverhillsummer2014/index.php


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 25, 2014)

hype train


----------

